

Apt-get purge chromium - carlchenet
http://www.iuculano.it/linux/apt-get-purge-chromium/

======
pan69
I always was under the impression that Chrome was build on top of Chromium. Is
this not so? And if not, would somebody please be so kind to be able to
explain what exactly the relationship between Chrome and Chromium is these
days?

~~~
nextw33k
Sounds like they are build from the same source but with different
assets/flags:

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoo...](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome)

This post appears to be about the Debian fork and the stalling of the
development process.

